# Thinking of a GTO



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm looking at used GTO's and used CTS-V's. My question on the GTO is that is I rip out the stock radio, do I also have to change out the stock amp and speakers.

I'd like to at least in the beginning keep the stock speakers and amp (to save costs) but I don't want to damage the new HU. I'm looking at using a INA-W900 Alpine unit as the new HU.

The ability to update the radio is key to making the GTO a viable option to a CTS-V (which is a little more expensive).


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I'm looking at used GTO's and used CTS-V's. My question on the GTO is that is I rip out the stock radio, do I also have to change out the stock amp and speakers.
> 
> I'd like to at least in the beginning keep the stock speakers and amp (to save costs) but I don't want to damage the new HU. I'm looking at using a INA-W900 Alpine unit as the new HU.
> 
> The ability to update the radio is key to making the GTO a viable option to a CTS-V (which is a little more expensive).


You don't have to change the amp and speakers. One of the first things I did was replace the factory stereo.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You don't have to change out the speakers. The only external amp
is the very small one for the Subs in the trunk. I have a JVC H/U installed
wired to the stock system. It sounds SOOOO much better than the
blanyksuck stock H/U. It is on rated 200 watts (same as Stock) but could
blow out the stock speakers at about half volume.

Larry


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, just the answer I was hoping for!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

LS2 MN6 said:


> The ability to update the radio is key to making the GTO a viable option to a CTS-V (which is a little more expensive).


Damn, how much is the CTS-V, because I will take it if it is just a little more than the GTO. Either the GTO is damn expensive or the CTS-V is cheap as hell..


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Damn, how much is the CTS-V, because I will take it if it is just a little more than the GTO. Either the GTO is damn expensive or the CTS-V is cheap as hell..


2006 CTS-V's are in the mid 20k's, 2005's with the LS6 are usually around $20k. I've found 2006 GTO's just a touch under 20k. So between 2006 GTO's and 2006 CTS-V's around $6k, between the 2005 CTS-V even less sometimes they play in the same sandbox.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt the CTS-V and GTO are in the same price range with the similiar miles. High teens does not equal mid twenties.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I doubt the CTS-V and GTO are in the same price range with the similiar miles. High teens does not equal mid twenties.


I guess, although the new Chevy Cruze starts at $16k and can be optioned up to almost $25k and I'd rather have a GTO or a CTS-V at that price! Hence the same sandbox comment.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My mom just got an 08 CTS and I really like it. It depends on what you want, the Cadi is more luxurious than the GTO and higher end. While the GTO is more Camaroish. So, touring car vs. sports car. CTS has more interior room. Options add weight, so I'm sure the CTS-V is heavier, ie. slower than the GTO. I think the better comparison for the CTS is the G8. The new CTS-V is close to $60K, but is a damn sweet car. Oh, I want a CTS-V.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I like the organic lines of the GTO better than the previous gen CTS-V's rock cut lines......


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Both are very nice cars. But think about this... a GTO is a car you can rip apart and make into a freak of nature, while a caddy? Ehhh if I had one I would just enjoy it for what it is. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He not looking to decide anymore since already bought a GTO a couple months back. 06 BOM IIRC. That's what happens sometimes when you bring back 3 month old threads.......


----------

